# Rash Help



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok so ever sense we moved I hve been getting this rash on my cest underarms and such.

It looks like Red circles but they dont bump up no head or anything just round red circle and it iches like crazy. They are a little smaller then a dime. No health insurence so no doctor. Everyone thats knows me say it storm but I had storm for like 2 weeks befor we moved and did not have a problem. 

It started under my arms now its also on my chest like right under my neck OMG it iches no other side effect just this inchyness. Does this soundlike anything anyone has herd of. I have not put anything on it yet i am not a big medicine taker I would rather let it run its course unless anyone has a idea. 

My mother is in ATL with my sister and my husband has no idea I dont have anyone else to ask.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 11, 2009)

It's hives. You can develop an allergy slowly. Think about things like:


New foods 
Laundry soap 
lotions
Most allergies show up after the second time you eat/wear/touch it. My daughter had a type of juice a few times then suddenly started getting hives.... it was the papaya in the punch.

Take Benadryl or a generic form of it - I like Walmart's - The pink one labeled for Allergies.

Cut out the new thing you suspect and see if it comes back once the hives are gone.

How long did you have Storm before the symptoms started?


----------



## BethM (Feb 11, 2009)

Does sound like hives. My husband gets hives seemingly randomly, and it's been a lifelong thing for him. It was so bad as a child, his sister still calls him Hivey. He still gets really embarrassed when he gets them, he'll go hide and get angry when I try to tell him it's ok. There's probably some connection to when he gets them, as far as foods or products, but he doesn't pay enough attention to figure it out, so it's just a mystery.

I agree, try generic Benadryl. That stuff makes me really sleepy, though, so be careful when you take it.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 11, 2009)

Me too, BethM!! I get so tired but it works wonders! I used to take it as a prescription when I was a kid.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 11, 2009)

I had storm for a little over 2 weeks no wait I am going to put dates.

Storm came home on Jan 7

We moved on Jan 27th so about 3 weeks wow I have already had storm that long LOL

Anyway the only other thing that has change is my hubby bought kool aide pre made kool aide already had the suger and stufff in it you just add water. We did not use that tell after we moved here cause I had my 2 year old neice for over a week we are still drinking it now. 

Nothing lse beside storm and that has changed and moving of course.

There is this powder all over the carpet that even now when I vaccumm it comes up. We have been here over a month and I vaccuum everyday.

Those are the only things


----------



## pamnock (Feb 11, 2009)

Does the rash ever disappear or is it continually present and itchy?

Pam


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 11, 2009)

Its always there under my arms itches all the time. 

As long as I am not wearing my under garments my chest does not itch as much but it still itches.



I know for sure its not shingles I had that on my eye and forehead at 18 or ring worm.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 11, 2009)

Wiki has some good info on eczema http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eczema

Could you post photos?



Pam


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok so here are some labeled 

The first thing I thought when all this happened was razor burn but when the bumps started and it did not get any better really worse I found out real quick it was not that. 

Under my arm could be chafing but it still does not explain the bumps and today my neck has started itching also. :nerves1

So here are the pictures I do not feel comfertable putting pictures of my chest even thow its above my breast on the internet but you can see what it all looks like from these pictures.
















The rash started on my left arm thats the orginal rash picture if you need anymore info just let me know


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 11, 2009)

The top picture shows the bumps best they litterally make a line at the point you see and go across my chest.


----------



## kirst3buns (Feb 11, 2009)

I know you said you don't like taking anything, but I second BBB's advise on the benedry. I think I would try benedryl, or a generic of it. You can buy benedryl creams but I really think the pills work the best. I occasionally get hives from things and it is difficult to figure out the source. It could be anything from a food to something in the enviroment. I take benedryl for a couple of days and it really seems to help.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 11, 2009)

I will be going to get some tonight when hubby gets off he finally got ransferd to day yeah.

I sent the pictures to a friend and she also said hyves I had storm to long with no symptons so it cant be storm right I will be taking benydril everyday for the next 10 to 15 years if it is him.


----------



## furryface (Feb 11, 2009)

bendryl will help the itching..it won't make it go away if it's not hives....

based on your pics..it looks like what I have which is Psoriasis ( what you look like you have is called Guttate)

here's a really good board for help and info if that's what it is...

http://psoriasis.org/forum/


----------



## furryface (Feb 11, 2009)

gold bond anti itch ( it's kinda a yellow tube) works the best for me...


----------



## pamnock (Feb 11, 2009)

Could it be scabies?

Pam


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 11, 2009)

Right befor I got lay off at work we had a cat come in with mange. But that has been over a month this only started after we moved 2 weeks or so agao.



All my animal dont have any thing and I have not come in contact with any animals for about 3 weeks. 

So anything is possible. My friend is bringing me a bynidril and we will see if it helps


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 11, 2009)

Did you ask anyone what the powder is for in the carpet? It looks like allergic dermatitis or if it could be scabies.... usually that starts slowly and gets worse.

When you look at the bumps and lines..... are there little streaks running through the lines ..... looks like someone drew on you with a pencil?

Also, make sure you don't have headlice. You little niece could have had it from friends or something. 

If you've never had that type of Kool-Aid it could be it..... but I am leaning towards something you are in contact with or something you have picked up somehow.

You haven't moved any hay have you? we had hay mites last fall..... omg it was awful!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 11, 2009)

I just bought a 30 pound box of hay the day befor yesterday.

Oher then the ox bow hay I already had that I only deal with cause hubby is allergic. No pencil niece half black she always has grease in her hair and her hair is so thin we would see it. She does not have much hair.

Does the ox bow hay have mytes. That is what the big box I have now is also. I am waiting for my landlord to get back in the opffice to go ask she is at lunch right now I should have asked a long time ago but being 20 as my mom says.

Ifit was scabes wuoldn't my dog be showing signs or storm. Like hot spots My animal are all inside and well taken care of I check them everyday causephoenix has dermidex mange it heretatery I or any other animal cant catch it but I have to make sure she does not get any breakouts if she does I have to check it quick or it can get expensive and out of hand real quick.

I just finished the last of thekool aide so if its that I will know in the next few dyas. I am going to find out about the powder there has been sop many changes in the past month that theres no telling right now. 



The only thing i am alleric to is sulfer and to come in contact with that is pretty rear. I need to find out about this powder I have a feeling it flee stuff ofsome sort. cause befor I moved in I asked aboutflees The carp0et was cleaned by someone so there is no telling.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 11, 2009)

I also wanted to say I use tied laudry soap I bought a different small of tide but still tide.

I am using a new washer though it came with the apartment. 

The only thing that gets me is it only above my chest and under my arms if it was cloths related wouldn't my legs and feet and everything else be like this to. 

Thats what gets me is the area its in. 

The only other thing which this did not cross my mind is I took a apitight supressent but I only took it once cause I felt sick when I did. I threw them away after that. they where Dexatrim max.

But I only took them once like a week and 1/2 ago


----------



## bat42072 (Feb 11, 2009)

my nephew did that around christmas and he had to go to the emergancy room and they had to give him a cordizone shot. and some other meds... have you been to the doctor?


----------



## pamnock (Feb 11, 2009)

*PBJ wrote: *


> Right befor I got lay off at work we had a cat come in with mange. But that has been over a month this only started after we moved 2 weeks or so agao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scabies incubation is 2-6 weeks, so this may be something to consider.

Pam


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 11, 2009)

No I don't have health insurence. And I am on the broke side right now. Not serious enough for a emergency room visit. Thats why I am trying to figure it out.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 11, 2009)

No Oxbow wouldn't have mites, they grow it where it shouldn't. We had a really heavy rainy season and cut hay late last year... it had a lot of clover and everyone had mites..... 

Dog scabies are different than people ones.

Different Tide, could be it. My family cannot stand some of the Downey products.... and contact dermatitis (hives from what touches you) can be in all or none ..... most of the time it will be where your body gets warmer - like creases of arms, legs, bra lines..... 

Doesn't sound like your niece has lice - that's good.

The powder in the carpet scares me for many reasons..... not just your rash. Sounds like maybe they had fleas or something and treated it that way.


----------



## BethM (Feb 11, 2009)

My husband's skin is so sensitive, we can't use any laundry soap with fragrance. Also, he has to use fragrance-free deodorant because even the fragrance in there will give him hives. 

The benadryl won't make the rash go away if it isn't hives, but it will help with the itching, and may reduce swelling a bit. But be careful, it may make you sleepy.

I have eczema on my hands, but it's something I've had my entire life. (My grandfather and his mother both had it really bad, so I think it's hereditary, at least mine is.) It does start out red and itchy, with some red spots/bumps, but after a few days it will dry out and be dry and flaky, still itchy, though. (I used to have it really bad, but now it's just 3 small spots on one hand.) I think it can start later in life, though, and mine tends to be triggered by stress.

The powder in the carpet does sound suspect.


----------



## Becknutt (Feb 11, 2009)

Since you haven't been there long, another thing to consider is what the former owners cleaned the house with before you moved in. When we moved into our first apartment they had cleaned the tub & shower with simple green and I broke out in hives. Being only on your shoulders/arms it could be from the chemical left on the shower head.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 11, 2009)

Well I took the benidryl and stoped iching I will see how I look tomorrow morning.

I am hoping its a long shot and its the kool aide. I am drugged yes it has knocked me on my butt so I am going to sleep and hopefuloy when I wake up I can be more imformative. 

I feel like I did when they gave me the pain meds after my wisdom teeth where pulled. You can tell I dont take meds a lot:shock:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 11, 2009)

LOL! I know how you feel, PBJ! I can't take much without being a zombie! I had vicodin after dental surgery recently - and I was supposed to go to work... HAHAHA! I texted the lady and said "I can't walk, let alone drive...." She said "OMG Don't even try to get here!" LOL!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 11, 2009)

Well I am up I think the meds just made me real tired my chest is still itching not as bad but still. My under arms feel like I have razor burn now and don't itch I am bad at stratching so that probally why. 

I have to take another dose at 9pm which is in a hour but I don't want to feel like that. Its been crazy I called my husband and said I wanted cake:?He said it sounded like I was asleep. He got it and on my diet I can't eat cake. 

So that knocked me out I do remember dreaming about cake and wanting it. He made me eat and I feel better and awake I have hypoglisemick (sp). And had not eating all day do to what I am not sure I think a lot of it was low suger on top of being tired.



But I will let yall know over the next day or so if it does not go away in the next few days I know its not the kool aide or something I came in contact with. 

So if I dont feel better soon I will go to the doctor if I can get the money together.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh I know this is opff subject but thank you to which ever mod capitolized My name I was going to ask someone to do it LOL


----------



## furryface (Feb 11, 2009)

hmmm...if all they did to treat for fleas is toss some powder on the carpet...it could be fleas...are the animals itchy?

whatever it is..switch to a "free and clear" laundry soap...for now...the regular stuff will just make you feel worse..save it for when you figure out what's going on.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 11, 2009)

No the pets are not but being in texas the dogs have frontline on and I use kitten advatage for storm. Eversense I started frontline I have not had a problem with fleas on them.



So they may be in the house but the animals would not react


I have baby laudry soap for when I neice come over here she has ezama real bad and that is all she can use. I will use that for my cloths tell I can figure this out.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 11, 2009)

*PBJ wrote: *


> Oh I know this is opff subject but thank you to which ever mod capitolized My name I was going to ask someone to do it LOL


Did you sign out and sign back in? I think that if you signed in with caps, it might be what happened.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh maby so I will make sure to do that from now on


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 12, 2009)

Well the area on my chest is going down But my arms itch again this morning do I need to take more? 

Man I hate pills :X


----------



## pamnock (Feb 12, 2009)

It's hard to say what to take if you don't know the exact cause of the rash. Allergies, bacterial infections, fungal infections, mites, etc.would all have different treatments. What you are taking may not be an effective treatment for what you have.

Pam


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 12, 2009)

I am pretty sure its not a infection last time I had a bacterial infection I had a 104 fever and did not know why well I found out real quick. Was in the hospital for a week. 



I am waiting a nother day to see if it goes away. With benydril when I cant afford insurence I have to wait tell its get bad enough that a er doctor will see me without wanting payment up front. Right how they wuold want payment up front 200 bucks for my local ER


----------



## BethM (Feb 12, 2009)

You can get a bacterial infection on the outer surface of the skin, and it won't give you a fever as long as it's still on the outside of the skin. Yeast infections can be on the skin, and can be anywhere on the body. There are other bacteria that can cause a skin infection without causing a fever.

Is there a county healthclinic where you are? For most of my life, I went to county health clinics because I didn't have insurance until pretty recently. There was usually a pretty long wait to get an appointment, but the fees were reduced, and lots cheaper than going to the emergency room. The ones around here base the charges on your income, so the less you make the less you pay; the ones here also do payment plans if you talk to them up front about it. Here, at least, you do have to bring in some sort of documentation of your income so they can give you the correct charges.

I don't know how things are in Texas, but it might be worth looking for.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 12, 2009)

*PBJ wrote: *


> I am pretty sure its not a infection last time I had a bacterial infection I had a 104 fever and did not know why well I found out real quick. Was in the hospital for a week.
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting a nother day to see if it goes away. With benydril when I cant afford insurence I have to wait tell its get bad enough that a er doctor will see me without wanting payment up front. Right how they wuold want payment up front 200 bucks for my local ER



Do you know a nurse or anyone else local who can help you out? Is there a doctor who might help you work something out? We had a number of ER trips recently with my daughter. Her surgeon metus up at the hospital and told us not to check into the ER, so there was no cost. 

Pam


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 12, 2009)

Do you not have general practitioner (doctor) clinics there? You can only go see the ER if you ever need help from a doctor? That sounds terrible . 

Here the ER would only be for if you need to be rushed off in an ambulance from having a heart attack etc.


Is the itching and bumps from where your bra would touch your skin?

I get hives from rabbits but only ever around my face and neck and only if their fur touches me there, never had them under my arms. I do get mega crazy itching if I shave my armpits though.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok here is the thing about the urgent care clinic which would be the clinic yall are talking about they want 200 up front to. Cause its not a emergency. In the eye.



I can't go to the county clinic our income is right above that line where they will see you at a reduced rate. I mean like 50 bucks above.



It is sad that I have to worry about my husband dieing everyday and getting that phone call but he makes less or about as much as most mc donalds mangers. FYI My husband is a prison guard for a max farm. We bring home 24,000 a year no joke.

To add me to his insurence would cost me 250 a months which would bring our takehome income to 1700. I dont have a job and right now I cant find one I look every day the mc donalds on the island is on a hire freeze. Which mean for me to have insurence we could not live.

My rent 

car note and this is not a new car its paying for the transmission we had to put in after the storm

Insurence 

Cable- which sense we cant go out we need some mean of entertainment

Gas 

Vetting for the pets

I have 100 bucks left for food for us and the pets and we dont go anywhere movies partys bars nothing. 

So for him to do what he does everyday and get paid crap. Dont get me wrong in this world I am glad he has a job. But they talking about cutting his income even more. A cop inthis town make 66,000 a year.

:rant:

Sorry so health care is bogus. Ithats is completly off subject. 

When you are living off of romaine noodles and bolony sandwhiches. 

I dont know what this is but I hope its goes away I cant afford another hospital bill right now anyway. 



Sorry bout the rant.



No there are regular doctors but I cant afford one. the clinic that are suposed to help people like me say I make to much. The only way I could get heal;th care for free is if I got pregant which what sense does that make. I cant afford to feed me and my husband why would I bring a child into this world. Thats why I am glad we got our president I may be able to get health care now someday.

Right now for sure I have a double ear infection, Sore throat, and this rash. Sprained ankle dont ask, and my dog has a ear infection also its sad I can afford for her to go to the vet I walk in get her taken care of it cost me 25 bucks. 

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 12, 2009)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *PBJ wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I am pretty sure its not a infection last time I had a bacterial infection I had a 104 fever and did not know why well I found out real quick. Was in the hospital for a week.
> ...


No I dont have anyone my old landlord is a surgen and she said it needed a sctraping cause she could not tell. The people most of them wont help anyone because most can barley help them selve. We got destroyed by a major storm so money talks right now.


----------



## BethM (Feb 12, 2009)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Do you not have general practitioner (doctor) clinics there? You can only go see the ER if you ever need help from a doctor? That sounds terrible .
> 
> Here the ER would only be for if you need to be rushed off in an ambulance from having a heart attack etc.



In the US, we have general practioner clinics, but they're pretty much too expensive to go to unless you have insurance. Even with insurance, there's a co-pay, mine is $30 just to walk in. If my doctor has to do any tests, my insurance only pays 80% of that, until I hit my deductible (which I have to pay), which is $500. If you don't have insurance, some places won't see you at all, others will charge full price for everything, which can make it really expensive to walk in the door. 

When I get my statements from my ins. company, I have seen some regular exams being billed at a few hundred dollars, not including testing or medications.

Because a lot of people don't have insurance, and either can't afford to even walk in to a regular doctor's office, or won't even be seen, many people go to the emergency room of a hospital to get treatment. There is a law that the emergency room can't refuse treatment if you can't pay. There is sometime such a long wait, though, that people with more minor things often end up leaving after waiting for many hours. True emergencies (heart attack, severed limb) and children take precedent over, say, someone with the flu. Most hospitals here are for-profit organizations, so they don't like seeing people who don't have insurance and can't pay. (An unpaid bill is a $$ loss for the hospital.) So while they won't outright turn you away, and if you wait long enough you will get seen, you're not first on the list if you don't have insurance and aren't critical.

I am glad that in Kansas there are county health clinics that will provide care to people with no insurance, though I know a lot of people who don't want to go there or don't know it's available. It is cheaper than going to the ER. (Even with my insurance, it costs me $500 just to walk into the ER.) I know that if I lose my job, I can register there for regular care at a lower rate. They don't cover everything, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 12, 2009)

Whhaaaat? Ugh sounds awefull! It costs me $15 to see my doctor, and an ER visit is free as far as I know, in NZ, but you pay for the ambulance - unless you hurt yourself by accident, then it's free/covered by a compulsary insurance that everyone nationwide is covered for (gets paid for out of taxes).

Do you have anything like a free-call healthline? Hmm. It sucks about the healthcare there.


----------



## bat42072 (Feb 12, 2009)

pbj- I totally understand about the insurance-I am the only one in my family with out insurance because I cant aford to cover me... I don't work for medical reasons and I can't get ssi because I am married and my husband has a job... which I understand- I will be needing a major surgery in the future but it is a preexsisting problem so no insurance company is going to pay for it anyway-... It is ashamed that people can't get medical treatment... when i get sick I usually have to wait it out and hope it clears up on its own. 
have you tried soaking in aveno?


----------



## BethM (Feb 12, 2009)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Whhaaaat? Ugh sounds awefull! It costs me $15 to see my doctor, and an ER visit is free as far as I know, in NZ, but you pay for the ambulance - unless you hurt yourself by accident, then it's free/covered by a compulsary insurance that everyone nationwide is covered for (gets paid for out of taxes).
> 
> Do you have anything like a free-call healthline? Hmm. It sucks about the healthcare there.




With my plan, I have to pay the $500 ER fee, even if I sign in and leave without seeing a doctor. ssd: I don't think it counts towards my deductible, either. Overall, health care is really bad here. (Well, it's good if you can afford to get it.)

Sorry about going off topic, PBJ!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 12, 2009)

No I have not even thought about that yet. I am going to do that tonight. The benidril seems to hel;p but like now it has worn off and I am itching again but cant take anymore for another hour or so.



I am still fighting with my landlord over the powder in the carpet. She asys they used nothing but there is something there. I have to go check on storm I think he is having stomach trouble again.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 12, 2009)

I lost my phone in my house somewhere:X


----------



## BethM (Feb 12, 2009)

Sorry you don't qualify for the health clinic.  The income requirements are pretty stupid. I don't know how they can set the limits so low like that.


----------



## furryface (Feb 13, 2009)

ok...this is last ditch type stuff...but if the itching is driving you nuts...ya gotta do what ya gotta do....

ice! just be careful (you should be icing that ankle anyway!) and always use a towel..never let it touch your skin directly..

get the water as hot as you can stand it and soak in it for a few minutes....you will itch like crazy at first but then it will stop. (this works really well for hands)

bendedryl also comes in a ointment/lotion form...if you can afford a tube it's good to have on hand..esp. for when the meds start to wear off and it's too soon for another...

I don't have insurance either..and it's er visits for me too..but with your other symptoms it could also be strep (you can get a rash from it)...if it doesn't get better soon you're going to have to try and find a way to see a doctor.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 13, 2009)

This is kinda stupid of me not to think of earlier.......... do you have poison ivy there?

Did you move anything around weeds? Do the bumps look like they have any liquid in them?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 13, 2009)

*furryface wrote: *


> ok...this is last ditch type stuff...but if the itching is driving you nuts...ya gotta do what ya gotta do....
> 
> ice! just be careful (you should be icing that ankle anyway!) and always use a towel..never let it touch your skin directly..
> 
> ...



I have the rub on stuff I am using that. 

I took a bath in avino last night with really hot water it helped a lot. Yes I spicked a fever l;ast night it has to hit 102 before the er out here will see me my husband went to work but he only works 15 minutes down the road. Its 100.9 now. Yes every one that knows me says strep now that eople know about the throat my mom has medicare and went to the docter for her self for a ear infection it does not cost her anything and she gave me her script she does this a lot when I do get real sick. Like my ears I have had on going problem for over a year now. My tubes came out so its been a real issue. 

So I have drops for my ears now. My mom gave me thera flu and a few other things. To help my throat she says it looks real raw back there.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 13, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> This is kinda stupid of me not to think of earlier.......... do you have poison ivy there?
> 
> Did you move anything around weeds? Do the bumps look like they have any liquid in them?


Not sure what poison ivy looks like never saw it. no liquid in the bumps.we do have weeds.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 13, 2009)

ok so the rash under my right arm is stopped itching. its 9 am here andn I havenot takin any meds yet I over slept today. 

My chest does not itch anymore either just my left arm. I am contunuing with the benydril and starting the ear meds today. 

I will keep yall updated have to go feed the gang


----------



## bat42072 (Feb 13, 2009)

if you had tubes in your ears just be careful using eardrops... I had tubes in my ears alot of my childhood and the doctors always told my no ear drops...


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 13, 2009)

My mother has tubes also these are a script


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 21, 2009)

I wanted to update the rash is gone for the most part but it stilll itches every once in a while I think it may be the hay or something but its not bothering me enough.



My ears are worse My throat is fine. 

Thanks for all the help my ear normally clear up on there own after about 3 months

The spript my mom got did not work


----------

